# Getting Paint off of Brick



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi All,

We've just bought a house and I am trying to get to some improvements here and there. Next thing on the list is painting the siding that looks terrible in the pictures you'll see. However, one thing I'd like your opinion on is getting the white paint stains off of the brick. I've tried pressure washing pretty close but it doesn't help at all. Is there some kind of solution that you all would recommend that would help with this?

Thanks in advance.

Aaron


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Muriatic acid in a spray bottle. Be careful with it and wear some ppe.


----------



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

thompwa said:


> Muriatic acid in a spray bottle. Be careful with it and wear some ppe.


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

You could all so try pressure washing it.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Wire brush on a drill.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i had a family member with a similar situation. he tried power washer without success (did not try muriatic acid as far as i known). he had to use a sand blaster to clean it up.


----------

